# Tribute 650 Rear Seat Money Trap!



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a note Dear 650 Owners. (I don't think the 550 will have this "feature")

After a day out a the coast we returned home late and dropped our passenger off only to find they had lost their keys. We searched the van then it dawned on me that there is a large gap on the rear passenger seat around the seat belt anchor, yes they had fallen out of their pocket and down that gap. I had to unscrew the bed extension metalwork, remove 3 wood panels and over 25 screws to get to the keys ( plus 65p in change!)

*So beware, if you have a passenger on the 650 rear seat make sure that they empty their pockets first.*

Whist in there I made the acquaintance of the Webasco Diesel Heater, pic included for those that wondered what it looked like or just plain sad like me! :wink: It also shows what a substantial piece of kit the seat belt mounting is.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Now I am confused (again) :? 
You are right, that is one feature missing from the 550, along with the seat belt. Pity really, it could have added to my diminishing retirement fund.
But where is your leisure battery? Mine sits right underneath the middle of the underseat locker, with presumably the Webasto under the back of the seat. Your pic appears to show nothing but the Webasto under the seat.
As Terry Wogan says 'Is it me?'


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Paul,
No it's not you the Leisure battery is under the sofa seat next to the water heater and "Fresh" water tank. Under the single seat is the Webasco and above that a storage locker hence all the panels and screws!
Cheers
P


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*under seating storage*

can i ask if your heater is under the single seat and your battery is under the safa seat along with the tank and water heater where do you store everything.

in mine the second battery is under the passenger seat and the heater is by the water heater next to the onboard tank alongside this where i keep the two sleeping bags, so i have the single seat storage is empty for storage telly torch electric heater, 2 kettles, 25meter cable,

the seat behind the passenger seat houses shoes of every colour (well they have to match what i am wearing) 2 lanters for candles (outside dining) electric tyre pump and other bits, the cupboard where the hot water tank and webasco is i have made a drop in cupboard on 3 legs to miss piping to store other things.

or do i carry too much?????????

keith


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Keith, There is la fair bit of storage but in different places to yours as the van (Tribute 650 on a new shape Ducato 33 lwb) has a different layout.

http://www.tributemotorhomes.co.uk/tributelayouts.html
Cheers
Paul


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*shower*

hi

do i take it then that you have a seperate shower room which is in front of the toilet wash room?

keith


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yep


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*shower*

right, so how big is it and do u enter the cubicle from the sink side ?

really curious about this

regards


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

hi,
Its just a bit smaller than the toilet cubicle and is entered from the toilet / washroom ( the door way is quite narrow). It doubles up as a great storage area aswell. It is the reason I went for the 650 as we wish to be totally self sufficient. We have had wet rooms in the past (and the 650 has one of them aswell) but we have always needed site shower facilities. With this we can drift from CL to CL only spending a few quid a night plus these sites tend to be more tranquil.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*toilet room*

sounds good

with the original like mine it is all in one room, not massive but it does. i have managed for nearly 3 years without an awning but am looking into one at the moment just for a bit extra spce on weekend rallies. but for the big holidays i wouldnt use it as i only do a night a site as i keep moving on, in may of this year did a rally at carnforth, cl at cumbernauld to visit the falkirk wheel, cl at kincardine (i was the only one there and it was slightly spooky) if ever i was going to be murdered in my bed that was the place it would happen and only £4.20 a night. then continued over th tay bridge and did all the coast upto fraserburgh then banff nairn cromarty dingwall moffat then home.

regards


----------

